# Nock right when I bareshaft



## ScarletArrows (May 25, 2007)

If your arrows are hitting nock right when bareshaft tuning your over spinned i.e. your arrow is too stiff.
(nock left means underspinned)

Try adding a heavier tip or going to a lighter spinned arrow. There are also other ways to adjust the spine without getting new shafts including rest adjustments.

Wait for Viper's suggestions on arrows man knows what he's talking bout.

And check out Easton archery's website for their tuning manual.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Clang! said:


> I was bareshaft tuning my recurve and noticed that the bareshaft arrows hit nock right (~2-3 inches at 20 yards) regardless of what I did. I've was able to get the bare shafts to hit the same as the fletched shafts, but they're always nock right. Any ideas for how to get the bareshafts to hit straight?
> 
> My setup is as follows:
> Martin Lynx recurve 44# @ 29.8 draw, 9" brace height
> ...



Try 125 grain field points.

Fire a bareshaft.
Fire a fletched shaft.

If the bareshaft point of impact is to the right of the fletched,
then the shaft is flying weak (assumes you are a RH shooter).

If the shaft is flying weak,
then increase your brace height say 1/8th inch at a time.
This reduces your power stroke,
and will stiffen the behavior of the arrow.



If the bareshaft point of impact is to the left of the fletched,
then the shaft is flying stiff.

If the shaft is flying stiff,
then reduce your brace height say 1/8th inch at a time.
This increases your power stroke,
and will weaken the behavior of your arrow.


----------

